# ID This amazing Tinc



## SNES

Got this pic from this book : Poison Frogs by Lotters, Jungfer, Henkel and Schmidt 
and i'd like to know what kind of Tinctorius is this or any other information.

Thanks


----------



## rcteem

The legendary Peacock Tinc...won't see these for a long time if ever in the hobby. They come from Brazil, Northwest of Belem. A group of scientist found it in 2001 if I'm not mistaken and I believe that is the only photo of that frog that has been publicly released.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatfreakk3

It's a pretty sweet Tinc I'm not going to lie. Like Chris said though, they are not in the hobby right now, and if they ever do it will be a while. If you search the forum if I'm not mistaking there are a couple of other threads about this frog.


----------



## Woodsman

My understanding is that the Brasilian government has created an enormous reserve in the Amapa District that includes the range for this colormorph of D. tinctorius. I don't feel the need to own this frog, but it would be nice to see a lot more photos (and maybe some video?) of this beautiful colormorph.

Richard.


----------



## SNES

Thanks for the replies and info guys,
was really curious just to know the common name of that tinc ( peacock ) and i do 
Like Richard said "I don't feel the need to own this frog, but it would be nice to see a lot more photos (and maybe some video?) of this beautiful colormorph."

This is exactly what im thinking 

thanks again


----------



## Gumby

Speak for yourself, I need that frog  haha, but seriously that is a stunning frog. I've seen this in the same book before too and was curious. Good to know the name now.


----------



## Jeff

Woodsman said:


> I don't feel the need to own this frog


A mantra. Someone should print it on a t-shirt.


----------



## ryan10517

that is one sexy frog!


----------



## dartboard

Anybody want to join me on a top secret trip to brazil?!?!


----------



## heatfreakk3

dartboard said:


> Anybody want to join me on a top secret trip to brazil?!?!


Lol I'm in!!!!


----------



## salix

Woodsman said:


> I don't feel the need to own this frog,


I do, but of course only if it (they, what's the point in a single?) were legal, preferably F1 or further.

But I can wait, there are always going to be "holy grail" frogs. I still have a few odds and ends I'd like to have that are already legal (both rare and common).



Deb


----------



## markpulawski

I wish we could see photos of several animals, it would be interesting to see how variable they are.


----------



## Woodsman

HAHA Jeff,

Having suffered from frog "envy" and addiciton for many years, that actually IS a mantra of sorts. All of us froggers (myself included) seem to only want to talk about what we're getting next. I always try to remind myself to appreciate the frogs that are right in front of me.

Take care, Richard.



Jeff said:


> A mantra. Someone should print it on a t-shirt.


----------



## jkooiman

I can't for the life of me.... figure out..., in all the threads that have been posted with this particular animal's pic, (at least 3-4 threads), why anyone would think it is so incredible? It is one of the most Godawful, calico/photoshopped-looking ugly ass frogs I have ever seen! Ha, ha, sorry, but gosh it is ugly! I thought it was a galact, did I miss something? I digress, thanks, JVK


----------



## Mitch

Mitchell want.


----------



## edwing206

Your point being?


jkooiman said:


> I can't for the life of me.... figure out..., in all the threads that have been posted with this particular animal's pic, (at least 3-4 threads), why anyone would think it is so incredible? It is one of the most Godawful, calico/photoshopped-looking ugly ass frogs I have ever seen! Ha, ha, sorry, but gosh it is ugly! I thought it was a galact, did I miss something? I digress, thanks, JVK


----------



## frogmanchu

dartboard said:


> Anybody want to join me on a top secret trip to brazil?!?!


LEts go frog hunting lol


----------



## Jeff

Woodsman said:


> HAHA Jeff,
> 
> Having suffered from frog "envy" and addiciton for many years, that actually IS a mantra of sorts. All of us froggers (myself included) seem to only want to talk about what we're getting next. I always try to remind myself to appreciate the frogs that are right in front of me.
> 
> Take care, Richard.


Frog envy: sitting in front of the computer obsessing over the frogs you can't have instead of in front of the tank full of frogs you do have.


----------



## BBoyette

Sweet looking frog!


----------



## rcteem

Woodsman said:


> My understanding is that the Brasilian government has created an enormous reserve in the Amapa District that includes the range for this colormorph of D. tinctorius. I don't feel the need to own this frog, but it would be nice to see a lot more photos (and maybe some video?) of this beautiful colormorph.
> 
> Richard.


This is correct...the frog is found in the Amapa district...it's safe to say that 60% of this land is protected and not allowed in...even brazilians that aren't from those tribes in the district have trouble getting access to that area cause of the tribes that have little or no contact to the outside world. The frog is found in that 60% area from what I understand talking with the scientist there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonarchzMan

markpulawski said:


> I wish we could see photos of several animals, it would be interesting to see how variable they are.


I may be able to work on that. I'll be working on Tincs for the next 5-6 years for my PhD, and while my adviser only has sites in Guyana, French Guyana, and Suriname, I would like to hit Brazil too if possible. It's definitely one of the morphs I would like to see since it is so distinct from the other morphs.


----------



## markpulawski

That would be great JP, I have only seen this 1 photo published over and over.


----------



## MonarchzMan

Yea, likewise. It's the coolest tinc I've seen, but there is only one picture of it. If at possible, I'd like to find where the morph is.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus

dartboard said:


> Anybody want to join me on a top secret trip to brazil?!?!


I'm with you!


----------

